# Nori Question



## texasgirl (Jan 15, 2006)

Is this what I need for the sushi? If not, could someone look at the other nori that this place has and tell me which one I need?
This place seems to have good prices, but, as I'm not used to these products, maybe ya'll can tell me if I'm correct about that.

And what about this instead of a bamboo mat?


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 15, 2006)

I like the roasted kind, but any would do. Prices are really good, wow, need to get some for my self, I've been paying like $6-$7 per pack of 8 sheets.


----------



## GB (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep that is the Nori that you want. As far as that kit thing instead of the bamboo mat, personally I would not waste the money on that kit. The bamboo mat is easy to use once you do it once or twice (and that is all part of the fun) and the bamboo mats are dirt cheap. I think I got mine for around $1.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 15, 2006)

As far as bamboo mat, why waste $30 bucks, I've used plain plastick, when I did not have a mat.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 15, 2006)

Temaki Yaki Nori is what you are looking for.  The nori is the right kind of seaweed for sushi rolls but it has to be roasted before you make the rolls.  It's easier if you buy it roasted.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 15, 2006)

What is the shelf life for nori? They have pkg of roasted nori with 50 sheets for under $8


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 15, 2006)

Almost forever.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Andy!! I guess it's time to hit, checkout!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 15, 2006)

For a change from sushi rolls, try Chirashi sushi.  You put it in cups. It is called "country Japanese". We have had it at Domo in Denver and it is absolutely delicious.

*Chirashi Sushi
Sushi Rice with Toppings
*If you enjoy the taste of sushi rice but aren't up to competing against the perfectly shaped or rolled pieces of sushi masters, try your hand at "scattered sushi" or _Chirashi Sushi_ - in which the rice and ingredients are casually mixed together. Layer the rice on a platter or pack the rice into small bowls, then top with any number of ingredients. You don't have to use raw fish if it's hard to come by either. Here's an example of _Chirashi Sushi_ that uses cooked shrimp, which itself is optional, but you can adapt the dish using whatever ingredients you prefer. It's an easy make-ahead appetizer or main course (serve at room temperature). 
If you enjoy the fiery Japanese horseradish known as wasabi, serve it with this dish; buy it as a green powder then mix with a little water until thick. Serve it on small plates so diners can mix it with soy sauce. 
*Ingredients:
*4 cups cooked 
3 to 5 fresh shiitake mushrooms (or dried shiitake
mushrooms, soaked in hot water until
soft and drained)
1/2 medium carrot
6 green beans
1 green onion
1 sheet nori (seaweed)
1-1/2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon sugar
1 tablespoon sake or dry sherry
1/2 cup dashi (Japanese stock), or chicken broth
2 eggs
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons sugar
*Optional:*
6 medium-size cooked shrimp
1 tablespoon wasabi paste
(wasabi mixed with water),
plus more for table
1. Slice the mushrooms, carrot, and green beans into matchstick julienne or thin shreds. (Be sure to remove and discard the tough shiitake stems.) 
2. Slice the green onions (white and green parts) on the diagonal, about 1/4-inch wide; set aside. 
3. Cut the nori into thin shreds, about 3/4-inch long. (Scissors work best for this.) 
4. In a small saucepan, heat together the soy sauce, sugar, sake, and dashi until just simmering. Add the mushrooms, carrots, and green beans. Cook on high until the vegetables just begin to soften, about 1 to 2 minutes. Turn off the heat and set aside. 
5. Beat the eggs with the salt and sugar. Lightly grease a nonstick pan and heat on medium. Pour in just enough egg mixture to coat the pan, swirling to cover the surface. Cook until set. Slide the cooked egg onto a cutting board. Roll into a cigar-shaped cylinder and cut across into thin shreds. Repeat with remaining egg mixture. 
6. Mix the rice with half of the soy mixture and shredded vegetables, half the nori, and half the shredded egg. (A chopstick mixes the ingredients well without mashing them.) Lightly press the rice into bowls or spread on a serving platter. Top with the remaining ingredients, finishing with a sprinkling of nori and the sliced green onions. 
7. If you're using shrimp, butterfly the shrimp by slicing down the backside of the shrimp, but don't cut all the way through. Coat the interior of shrimp pieces with a dab of wasabi and arrange them on top of the rice mixture, spreading the cut area open so the tail stands up. Serve at room temperature. 
Variations are endless: try crab, tuna (fresh or canned), water chestnuts, spinach, peas, asparagus, snow peas, or even teriyaki chicken shreds.


----------



## Claire (Jan 16, 2006)

I've used nori that was a year old .... not that I'd recommend doing that!!!  Needless to say, I don't make sushi often enough that the price of Nori is an issue.  Freshness of fish CAN be an issue (when we make sushi we only used cooked seafood, only restaurants can get fresh seafood -- unless you own a plane!).  We toasted the nori ourselves.  No, you don't NEED the bamboo matt.  But having the right equipment does make it more fun!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 16, 2006)

I already bought {2} bamboo mats, rice vinegar and roasted nori. I hope it's here by this weekend. Got a craving for it now!!!


----------

